# John O'Gaunt Railway Viaduct, Leicestershire



## Goldie87 (Feb 6, 2008)

Stopped by here last weekend with Mr Sam, Matty_1912, and Stellauk.
This is John O'Gaunt viaduct on the Great Northern and London & North Western Joint Line in Leicestershire.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

really do like these things, love the brickwork.

The one in Stockport is the largest brick structure in Europe I believe


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice pics -like the shot ontop of the viaduct 

Lb


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 7, 2008)

This line ran right very near to my Aunt's house in Great Dalby. You can still see an embankment with a tunnel in it to give access to farm land on the other side.

The house has been lived in by my Mum's family since it was built over 60 years ago.


----------



## DJhooker (Aug 23, 2008)

whereabouts in leicestershire is it? never seen this before!


----------



## crickleymal (Aug 23, 2008)

DJhooker said:


> whereabouts in leicestershire is it? never seen this before!



Google is your friend 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burrough_on_the_Hill


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 23, 2008)

DJhooker said:


> whereabouts in leicestershire is it? never seen this before!



between Twyford and John o' Gaunt hang a right on the bend just as you head up towards John o Gaunt


----------

